# 05 Frontier Nismo & Serius Sat Radio



## johncop (Sep 10, 2005)

I have an 05 Frontier Nismo with the Rockford Fosgate radio. It says its prewired for satellite radio. Does anyone know what i would need to buy to get Serius Satellite radio and any installation tips. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nismo_Dom (Sep 1, 2005)

*Sat Radio*

Here is the link from Courtesy Nissan. They have a kit you can buy. I've read it takes more time getting the stuff out the package then it does to install it.

http://www.courtesyparts.com/frontier/D40_interior.html


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

Johncop,

Please see the below link, these will be the intall instructions and pics of my install.

Install Instructions 

Install Pics 

Regards,

gordynismo


----------



## llado (May 11, 2005)

*Sat. Radio*

I've been checking prices on these kits, and the best deal that I have seen so far is from mynissanparts.com. They are selling the XM/Sirius kits for $249.99.


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

gordynismo said:


> Johncop,
> 
> Please see the below link, these will be the intall instructions and pics of my install.
> 
> ...


/\
Awesome!!! Thanks, :thumbup:


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

*sirius*

go with a different player like a sportster or xact, so you can switch the radio between cars and such... you can use a PAC AAI-NIS to get two inputs in the stock head unit...


----------



## johncop (Sep 10, 2005)

*sirius install*



avenger said:


> go with a different player like a sportster or xact, so you can switch the radio between cars and such... you can use a PAC AAI-NIS to get two inputs in the stock head unit...



can you give me more detail on the PAC AAI-NIS and how it works and where to install. I am going with the Sportster replay, would like to hardwire it. Any instructions, photos etc would be great. WOuld also like to hear about where people put the plug and plays in their Frontiers.


Happy Holidays


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

im gonna write something tonight and take pics...


----------



## johncop (Sep 10, 2005)

avenger said:


> im gonna write something tonight and take pics...


thanks alot, its much appreciated!!


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

sorry, work sucks... 

in the meantime you can ebay for "AAC-NIS"

the hyperlighting guy selling the pxni is who i purchased from...


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

If you dont like jacking around with mail-in rebates (like me), here's a great deal for the holidays:

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11096592&whse=&topnav=&browse=&s=1

I installed one of this in the gf's RAV4 last weekend and it works very well. I just wish they made the Replay with amber lighting like the old Sportster so it matched the Frontier's interior better...


- Greg -


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

avenger said:


> sorry, work sucks...
> 
> in the meantime you can ebay for "AAC-NIS"
> 
> the hyperlighting guy selling the pxni is who i purchased from...


People are so dumb!!! Look at this ebay link and price then look at the other link I put on.
http://cgi.ebay.com/PAC-AUDIO-AAI-N...ryZ38636QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.sjgreatdeals.com/pacaainis.html


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

DAMM! the hyperlighting dude was there before, i dont see him now...

that ebay guy is outrageous... the hyperlighting guy i bought from was around 75ish... he was just there this morning!!!

that sjgreatdeals needs to change it's description though


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

what are the fog light/cargo light/e-lock mod?


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

avenger said:


> what are the fog light/cargo light/e-lock mod?


*Cargo Light-* Since I hate having blank spots on the dash I added a second cargo light switch down buy the E-lock. Now I can turn on the bed lights in 2 places.

*Fog Light-* I wanted to be able to use my fog lights more the just with low beams so I found a post on the Titan site that told you how to make your fog lights come on with your parking lights. Now I have them when the parking lights are on, low beams, and high beams. The only draw back was you lose the stock switch to turn them on and off. They are on no matter what if my lights are on.

*E-Lock-* I want to be able to use my E-Lock in 2/4hi not just 4lo so a guy found a way to do this and I will be doing it this weekend. The factory switch still works with this mod but you would add a second switch for 2/4hi.


----------



## seand (Jan 16, 2006)

*SIRIUS REPLAY MODEL*

I have an 05 frontier and use a sirius replay. this radio model is only $40 after rebate. It transmits its signal with an fm tranmitter wirelessly. just tune the sat radio to an unused fm channel and its perfectly clear reception. The antena wire plugs into the back of the sat radio and i ran the wire along the door threshold up to the back window. above the back window there are two round plastic caps. remove those and use a 8 mm, deep socket to remove the two bolts inside. these bolts remove the center brake light. then feed the wire outside and then it magnetically attached to the roof of the cab. it needs to be at least 6 inches away from the tail light, tighten bolts back down to form water tight seal and your done. the unit is powered buy cig lighter plug or you can hard wire it. there are other ways but this works fine for me and it sounds great. i never listen to regular radio anymore.


----------



## fundamentals (Jan 16, 2006)

*GET A REAL SATELLITE RADIO*

Just because Nissan made one mistake, doesn't mean you guys have to make the mistake of using it. XM radio is far better and I will never us Sirrus because I will only be disappointed. XM has more to offer, literally. Sirius has less to offer except for the NBA and NFL(plus a whole lot of BS that now one has ever heard of before. And who the hell wants Howard Stern anyways. That idiot even did a commercial for XM radio before he signed to Sirius. For the same price, it is kind of odd how XM has twice the subscibers isn't it?
XM radio is dominant for a reason guys
Not that it will ever happen, but it would be funny to see XM radio buy out Sirius

:thumbup: http://www.xmradio.com/learn/programming.jsp :thumbup: 


:wtf: http://www.sirius.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=Sirius/CachedPage&c=Page&cid=1065475754125 :wtf:


----------



## fundamentals (Jan 16, 2006)

Sirius radio is for Taco drivers!

http://www.xmradio.com/programming/full_channel_listing.jsp?sort=number
channel listing
well ... you'll just have to go to the previous link and click on the channel listing because they don't want people that express their opinions like me posting their channel line-up link next the "brand x's" far supperior channel line up. Oh well... If I sold Tacomas, I wouldn't want my competitor parking his Frontier's next to me either. Wouldn't be able to stay in business very long.


----------



## seand (Jan 16, 2006)

*I want to listen to stern!*

the howard stern show is far better than anything xm has. Xm & sirius will most likely merge, no buy out. the ceo's of these two companies have already met on this subject. Xm is larger than sirius one reason being they have been around a little longer and the fear of investing in the equipment from smaller sirius is a factor when people decide which to go with. Since howard coming aboard sirius cant keep up with the demand. I dont know what taco drivers are or what they listen to but i would bet its not sirius.


----------

